# Builder & plumber recommendations in Uzés, Gard



## CallieCat (7 mo ago)

Hi 
Can anyone recommend a reliable builder for replacing a window lintel and replastering and a plumber who could replace copper pipes that have corroded. 
Village near Uzés. 
Thanks


----------



## dpdapper (Apr 18, 2013)

Try asking in Barefoot Uzès on FB.


----------



## CallieCat (7 mo ago)

Cheers!


----------



## jweihl (Jul 18, 2017)

If you're a member of BritsNimes, you've probably already asked at the Uzès area coffee morning or apéro. If you're not a member, join!


----------

